# Any tips on sewing with brocade fabrics?



## Fried_TC (Oct 9, 2005)

I've used them in the past, but I'm pretty sure there are easier ways to sew- my biggest problem is with the design on the fabric fraying while I'm trying to sew it- the thread gets caught on the needle on my sewing machine.

It's also incredibly slippery, and I was wondering if anyone had tips regarding that aspect.

Thank you. :3


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm hoping someone will reply to your question. (other than me, a novice seamstress) I could use the pointers as well, my costume is partly brocade.

For fabrics that fray it is helpful to cut the pieces out using pinking shears. (cuts a seesaw edge rather than straight) If your pieces are already cut you could try just barely taking the edge off & reduce your seam allowance a tad.

The fabric being slippery - is it effecting your tension & making the seams pucker or loop?


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 9, 2007)

*fray*

Sew a stitch right next to the edge all around each piece to keep it from fraying.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

If you plan on doing a lot of sewing with "slippery" fabric, pick up a feeder foot. It has a second feeder for the top fabric and keeps them fed at the same rate. As far as the threads getting caught in your needle, if the other suggestions don't work, switch to a finer needle & thread combination.


----------

